# Shipping cherrys advice



## Ichthyologist (27 Dec 2013)

I have offered my father in law a few shrimp to take away and try. They need to survive 2 days travel in a car. What would you advise?


----------



## kirk (27 Dec 2013)

HI. I've posted quite a few recently. I use poly boxes from grocers( broccoli boxes) with lids.  pocket heat pads in the base covered then standard pet shop fish bags and use an airline to put air in using your Aquarium air pump. Double bag them . Pack poly bits around bag or use cardboard . Some have survived a trip to Ireland. just make sure there is packaging between the heat pad and shrimp bag so they don't heat up and just stay warm. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Dec 2013)

And max 15/20 a bag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (27 Dec 2013)

It is adviced to use the Kordon breather bags which allows gas exchange so there is oxygen going into the bag. Heat packs as mentioned above. You can put moss in the bag if you wish, providing you use to breather bags, this will allow the shrimps to cling on during transport. If you don't use breather bags then do not put plant mass in the bag as a media for them to cling on as it will produce CO2 instead of O2 due to having no light instead, you can use some filter floss or pieces of sponges. You can then put the items in a polystyrene box. I would also put some newspaper into the box to stop the bags from rolling around inside as much as possible and to not let the heat packs touch the bags as I believe you can potentially overheat. I would wrap a heat pack in newspaper and place it at the base, then place the bags on top, and then another newspaper/heatpack on top for good measure.


----------



## kirk (28 Dec 2013)

Forgot to say use something for them to cling onto:-S. I have read that breather bags are over rated. I do not know a shop that uses them or an importer. When I have popped into the importers fish shrimp are all put into Polly boxes double bagged with news paper as above. I think In theory the breathers have an advantage but you can't get a handful free from a pet store that said I have only posted cherries (5 boxes) if I was posting any prized crs I would probably spend a go for breathers as Nat and Lindy and others use.


----------



## Marina Dubro (1 Feb 2014)

when we went from Latvia to England ( it took 2.5 days) we put our fish and shrimps into bags with more moss. rest of the pack during a trip filled air. periodically shake the bag gently.I heard that to keep warm using Styrofoam boxes, but I did not use it, because we went on summertime.


----------



## kirk (1 Feb 2014)

What does shaking the bag do then? stop them sleeping ?


----------



## Marina Dubro (1 Feb 2014)

Noooo. of cours no. Only  for forced aeration of water.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Feb 2014)

I have some RCS I need to thin out. I intended to put them in my main tank but there's a sole Krib in there with an appetite for them! Not getting rid of the Krib until nature takes its course. It's already a good age.
Just wondering what's the best way to post them regarding mail? Next day delivery perhaps. I work just over the road from both a courier service and the Post office so I could get these out the tank and on the road quick.
I also deal with insulation products so have plenty of this about I could use to pack the boxes.


----------



## kirk (3 Feb 2014)

Guaranteed next day mate nothing else. quite a few people asking for cherries on here, maybe you could help them? Someone is asking for some males to do there thang.


----------



## Cherry (17 Feb 2014)

if you have any cherry shrimps going  spare I would love some (will pay !) I just have to have them in my tank don't I?

Cherry


----------



## Marina Dubro (18 Feb 2014)

You definitely  have to have them  they decorate the aquarium. And I have plenty of them


----------



## Cherry (21 Feb 2014)

I dont seem to be able to keep them very long - amano shrimp yes - but cherrys seem to just "disappear" not sure why as water is very stable


----------



## Marina Dubro (23 Feb 2014)

may be fish eat them?


----------



## Cherry (23 Feb 2014)

i dont think so as I only keep small ish fish - however you can never be sure!!!


----------



## Marina Dubro (23 Feb 2014)

may be water is too warm. Shrimps do not like it.


----------



## Marina Dubro (23 Feb 2014)

difficult. in my fishtank they breed themselves   and very fast


----------



## Cherry (24 Feb 2014)

i am jealous- want to get them to breed too - what temperature do you keep your tank?


----------



## Marina Dubro (24 Feb 2014)

Simple temperature. i dont have any heater. about 21 degree


----------

